# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Wholesale designer eyewear @ an unbeatable prices! No minimum order!

## NYSHADES

Looking for a designer eyewear wholesaler that offers unbeatable pricing, fast shipping and no minimum orders? Look no further than our collection of wholesale designer eyewear. From casual to formal, classic to trendy, we've got the perfect style for your customers. Some of our most popular brands: Guess, Carrera, Tom Ford, Hugo, Hugo Boss, CK, CK Jeans, Carolina Herrera, Versace, Flexon, Chloe, Jimmy Choo, Prada Sport, Omega & many more!

PLEASE PRIVATE MESSAGE US OR LEAVE YOUR EMAIL FOR INVENTORY AND PRICING!

----------

